# Shorts for Big Legs



## HunterH (Jun 25, 2008)

I am a 36" waist but due to large thighs and big calves I size up to a 40-42 short. I also have a solid backside which tends to make the pockets bulge. So, the waist never is a problem, it is just frustrating to try shorts on and end up looking like I am stuffed in them.

Any recommendations from the peanut gallery? 

Thanks,

Hunter


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

You might consider some bespoke shorts.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

HunterH said:


> I am a 36" waist but due to large thighs and big calves I size up to a 40-42 short. I also have a solid backside which tends to make the pockets bulge. So, the waist never is a problem, it is just frustrating to try shorts on and end up looking like I am stuffed in them.
> 
> Any recommendations from the peanut gallery?
> 
> ...


My son has the same problem. His thighs are almost 27" and his waist is maybe 36. My wife has to buy him 38/40 pants just to get over his hips and thighs. We've had good luck buying chinos, becuase they're cut so generous, and have them cut into shorts. I'd stay away from pleats. Good luck


----------



## HunterH (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. Bespoke is not something I would consider doing for just shorts. 

However, the converting chino pants idea is a great one. I may do that with some old ones at my tailor for 10 bucks. I wonder if anyone else has tried this?


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

HunterH said:


> Thanks for the tips. Bespoke is not something I would consider doing for just shorts.
> 
> However, the converting chino pants idea is a great one. I may do that with some old ones at my tailor for 10 bucks. I wonder if anyone else has tried this?


i have some old Bills khakis made into shorts, the legs are very roomy, its a good thing to do when you blow the knees out


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

HunterH said:


> Thanks for the tips. Bespoke is not something I would consider doing for just shorts.
> 
> However, the converting chino pants idea is a great one. I may do that with some old ones at my tailor for 10 bucks. I wonder if anyone else has tried this?


I've tried this and the results were not that great, but I would try it again. Take them to someone who knows what he or she is doing...I took LE khakis to my dry cleaners (who also purportedly does alterations), and they botched the hem.


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

HunterH said:


> Thanks for the tips. Bespoke is not something I would consider doing for just shorts.
> 
> However, the converting chino pants idea is a great one. I may do that with some old ones at my tailor for 10 bucks. I wonder if anyone else has tried this?


My brother and law is a bodybuilder and tends to have to do this fairly regularly. Seems to work out well - not that anybody would tell him otherwise.


----------



## HunterH (Jun 25, 2008)

Victor123 said:


> My brother and law is a bodybuilder and tends to have to do this fairly regularly. Seems to work out well - not that anybody would tell him otherwise.


Very funny.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I too have bigger thighs and calves from being a baseball player, and I actually picked up a pair of cargo shorts and plain front chino shorts at the Gap outlet near my house. They are roomy and comfortable for me, so you may give that a try if there is one near you. The Gap outlets seem to have larger sizes that the store so its a little different.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

2 wurds

Bills shorts

____________________

you might also consider a pair of North Face or similar performance shorts with pockets on the thigh and such.


----------



## HunterH (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks. I am going to check those out.


----------

